# Matsushita - Panasonic FP1



## giuliana (6 März 2010)

Hallo Freeks,

hat jemand Unterlagen/Erfahrung mit einer SPS Matsushita/Panasonic FP1 und eines HMI sOP05?
Ich habe konkret die Aufgabe, einen Fehler an einer Heizungssteuerung zu beheben, deren Hersteller insolvent ist. Es sind lediglich Hardwarepläne vorhanden, kein Programm, keine Software.

Bei Ebay habe ich eine Steuerung für Versuchszwecke mit Kommunikationskabel AFP8550FP1 (RS422 an SPS => COM 25 polig an PC) gekauft. Als Programmieroberfläche dient mir eine Demo-Version FPWin Pro nach IEC 61131. Diese ist lediglich in der Anzahl der Befehle begrenzt. Für diese Klein-SPS sollte es aber ausreichend sein.

Problem: Ich komme mit der COM-Schnittstelle nicht online.

Mein Gedanke ist, evtl. den 25-pol. Stecker anzuknippsen und statt dessen einen 9-poligen Stecker für die RS232 anzulöten. Hat jemand einen Belegungsplan für die RS232 oder vielleicht sogar ein fertiges Kabel?


----------



## Oberchefe (6 März 2010)

Gegenüberstellung 9 polige und 25 polige Com-Schnittstelle beim PC:
(etwas nach unten scrollen)

http://www.pci-card.com/schnittstellen.html


----------



## gravieren (6 März 2010)

Hi



> Mein Gedanke ist, evtl. den 25-pol. Stecker anzuknippsen und statt dessen einen 9-poligen Stecker für die RS232 anzulöten. Hat jemand einen Belegungsplan für die RS232 oder vielleicht sogar ein fertiges Kabel?


Kauf dir einen Adapter.
Preisca. 5 Euro


Bei EBAY oder Fachhandel
http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=adapter+9+25&_sacat=See-All-Categories


Preis 2 Euro inkl. Versand  
http://cgi.ebay.de/Serieller-Adapter-Seriell-RS-232-DB25-25-W-F-DB9-9-M_W0QQitemZ360235720618QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Technik_Computerzubeh%C3%B6r_Kabel_Adapter?hash=item53dfb8dfaa


----------



## giuliana (8 März 2010)

Hi, mit einem Adapter habe ich es schon versucht. Die Reaktion ist immer die gleiche: "Fehler 10053 - Verbindung zur SPS konnte nicht hergestellt werden".
Inzwischen habe ich auch ein Notebook mit einer ser. 25-pol. Schnittstelle getestet. Ohne Erfolg.
Entweder die SPS bzw. das Kabel ist defekt oder die Demo-Version funktioniert doch nicht so wie angekündigt.
Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## maxmax (11 März 2010)

Hallo giuliana
das Kabel sollte eigentlich gehen, wir benutzen es hier auch mit einem 25pol -> 9pol Adapter.
Die Steuerung hat meines wissen aber eine COM Schnittstelle, hast Du alle Komunikationsparameter (Baud Rate, COM Nr. usw.) durchprobiert?
Den Schiebeschalter auf mal zur sicherheit auf "Prog" beim Verbindungsversuch gestellt?


----------



## sachse (16 Dezember 2010)

Hi,
ich habe jetzt auch gekämpft.
Mit FPWin Pro komm ich nicht an die SPS.
Mit FPWIN GR DEMO aber schon.

Weiß jemand warum?
Version der FP1 ist 2.9

Ralf


----------



## PLCler (19 November 2011)

Es gibt keine Grund dass FPWIN Pro nicht gehen sollte, FPWIN GR aber schon.

Beide Softwarepakete nutzen den selben Kommunikationstreiber NAiS Mewnet.

Das FP-1 Kabel gibt es ja leider nicht mehr.
Auch der Nachbau ist sehr problematisch, da in dem Kabel ein Schnittstellenwandler von RS422 in RS232 integriert ist und man diesen FP1 Stecker von Hirose nicht so einfach bekommt.

Es gibt eine Bezugsmöglichkeit in China:

http://www.automation-drive.com/USB8513

Habe das USB8513 gekauft und folgendes festgestellt:
+1. Versand(nach Deutschland), Preis(ca. 40,-EUR) und Verpackung OK.
+2. Funktioniert gut mit Panasonic USB Treiber für FP-X SPS
-3. Kein original Hirose-Stecker für FP1. Kein Verpolungsschutz.
-4. Für FP1 wurde PS2 Stecker aufgebogen und für FP1 passend gemacht.
-5. Ist es auf Dauer zuverlässig?

Gruß Euer 

PLCler


----------



## Paradox (3 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

mit oben genannter Steuerung habe ich auch ein problem, vll kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen.
Muss dazu sis vor einer Stunde gar nicht dass wir eine solche Steuerung bei uns im Haus in Betrieb haben.

Es handelt sich hierbei um eine "nais fp1-c40".
Die Anlage ist plötzlich stehen geblieben, von der SPS leuchten die LES "Error" und "Prog", und die "Prog" obwohl die Steueung auf "RUN" steht.

Auf jeden Fall geht gar nix mehr.
Da ich weder Software noch Progrmmierkabel besitze, kann ich eben auch net in die Steuerung rein schauen was sie hat.
Nun meine Frage objemand anhand dessen mir sagen kann was die Steuerugn eventuell haben könnte:
- Ist sie defekt?
- Hat sie das Programm verloren? Wobei ein Eprom gesteckt ist, aber diese können ja leider auch kaputt gehen.

Es ist auch nur die oben genannte Steuerung verbaut, sprich keine Erweiterungsmodule, kein Bus...

Kann mir hier ggf. jemand einen guten Rat geben?


Vielen Dank und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## PLCler (3 Mai 2013)

_Es handelt sich hierbei um eine "nais fp1-c40"._​NAiS heißt seit ein paar Jahren Panasonic.
Link: http://www.panasonic-electric-works.de
Die FP1 SPSen können dort immer noch repariert werden und können auch mit der neuesten Software FPWIN Pro nach IEC61131 programmiert werden.

_Die Anlage ist plötzlich stehen geblieben, von der SPS leuchten die LES "Error" und "Prog", und die "Prog" obwohl die Steueung auf "RUN" steht._​Wenn nicht auf der linken Seite eine Speicherkarte steckt, wird das SPS Programm nur durch eine Batterie im RAM gepuffert.
Da Du aber geschrieben hast, dass ein EPROM verbaut bzw. aufgesteckt ist, könnte es auch ein anderes Problem sein.
Falls das EPROM defekt ist, ist ohne Originalprogramm ist keine Wiederherstellung möglich und es hilft nur das erneute Programmieren.

Da es für die FP1 keine Speicherkassetten mehr gibt, kann es nur batteriegepuffert in der SPS gespeichert werden. Die verbaute und ohne Werkzeug von vorne zugängliche Batterie ist eine Lithium Zelle mit 3V und einer speziellen Anschlussleitung. Hier kannst Du Dir aber einfach eine andere 3V Zelle anlöten.

_Da ich weder Software noch Progrmmierkabel besitze_​Siehe oben, da ist ein Kabel empfohlen oder bei Google oder ebay nach AFP8550 suchen.

_kann ich eben auch net in die Steuerung rein schauen was sie hat._​Mit der Demoversion von FPWIN Pro aus einem vorhergehenden Beitrag ist die FP1 uneingeschränkt programmierbar und die Diagnose ist ebenfalls möglich.

_- Ist sie defekt?_​Vermutlich nein. Ich denke, dass das Programm fehlt. Die FP1-Steuerung ist normaler Weise sehr zuverlässig und sollte mit neuem Programm noch lange ihren Dienst tun können.

Ich hoffe Du kommst damit weiter.

Gruß vom PLCler


----------

